# Endler hybrid



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, just like to show one of the endler hybrids which developed in an outdoor tank this summer. He's one of the offspring that was born outside in a mix tank full of wildtype guppies and endlers of all kinds.

Definately, this one has got endler blood running through him. It does look more like an endler than a wildtype guppy...


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

You know, you hear a lot of varied opinions on hybrid fishes, but i for one dont see anything wrong with the looks of that fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

You're so right! There are so mixed feelings about hybridizing among fellow aquarists. Everyone has to decide for him or herself wether they'll hybridize or not. 
I myself have also my own strains and mostly they're hybrid strains. But I know what I'm doing. 
This particular male hybrid was born in a mix tank in my backyard. I deliberately put several kinds of wildtype guppies and a mix of endlers in it to let nature do its thing. And it's amazing how the new offspring will develop completely different in comparison to the same interbreedings in a tank inside the house. 

But I also own pure strains of fish overhere.

Take care,
"S"


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

I see quite a lot of hybridizing in the wild, among the North American Natives, so Mother Nature is doing her thing as well. 

:fish-link: Hybrid Sunfish | Barbless Fishing Hooks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm now i want to start breeding but my biggest tank is a 30 gallon*sadand i have a bunch of other tanks but they all have other fishies in them which make me no breed them*sad


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well Brian, you need more tanks then...  !


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah thats what i say to my mom but she be all like no, im like hmmmm i will get the tank one way or another. then she say what you say!you are not and i mean NOT getting another tank then slap the back of my head.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You know Adrian has been working on some nice hybrids.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I know, Susan...


----------

